# Fact or Myth? - Red HOOK pirhana?



## FreeThinker (Jan 15, 2006)

So we buy this pirhana for a wicked price from a small local pet store and the guy who was the "connaisseur" of the store informed me that it was not a RBP but actually a newer breed called "Red Hook pirhana". (now don't go asking me for the scientifical name because I haven't looked that up heehee







) If you ask me, the guy didn't really look like he knew much but I would really love to know which breed we have and well... all around, more info. We have been doing great with him so far and he's grown a bunch since we first brought him here (rough estimate.. 3-4") and I have a few pictures but I don't think they will be big enough to actually see any defining caracteristics







but it's worth a shot... for now.. does this "new" breed exist?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

welcome to p-fury

post the pics you have


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Post a pic and let Frank take a look.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Red Hook Silver Dollar?
Anything like these? Link--->> Red Hooks


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Red hook piranhas are in fact a pacu's specie


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Fomoris said:


> Red hook piranhas are in fact a pacu's specie


true









they sell them in my lfs for 15 bucks.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 15, 2006)

View attachment 91494
View attachment 91493
Well, here are some pictures .. sorry if they arent really clear pictures but the only way I could get some was with my camera phone


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. They are not a "newer breed".
2. They are Pygocentrus nattereri or otherwise commonly called red-bellied piranhas.

LFS can name a fish anyway they want. Doesn't make it so in science.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

looks like a red 2 me.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...they are nattereri.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

looks like a red 2 me


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID Complete.


----------

